# Atlantic Nub Rollin Event!



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Tonight was a blast. This event was at the Elmsford, NY Atlantic location...my home shop. We had ALOT fo fun and a few CL fellas represented. Dozer and Doogie came down. Always cool to herf with them. Had alot of laughs and gave them a little card magic show to twist their minds on the way home! Finally great to meet JAM!!! Glad he made it down.

Sammy was a rockstar as always...bangin out the FRESHIE NUBs all night!! He made me a custom BARBER POLE NUB which I will post tomorrow. I also got my NUB STAFF shirt for being part of the NUB ARMY at C-FEST. I will post my pics this weekend....I know I'm mad late with that! LOL

Then listen to this....I had a Master Blend 3 robusto on me......Sammy and I were talking in detail about switching up wrappers and such on cigars you like to try different profiles....so he took my MB3 to his rolling table and slapped on a HABANO wrapper OVER the MB3. Gave it a TRIPLE CAP!!! The pic is below...I am holding it....BAD ASS!!! And let me tell you....it was FANTASTIC!!! What a friggin smoke!! I loved it!

Just an awesome event....lots of fun and laughs....Nub boxes were flying out of the place which is no surprise. Chk the pics!

ps....no DOZER pics?????


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey those pics look awful familliar... :huh:


Yeah no pics of me cause I was the only one from Cigar Live with a camera! :teacher:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh yeah and I beat you to it over on Nub Live too... :biggrin:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice pair on the card trick!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Hey those pics look awful familliar... :huh:
> 
> Yeah no pics of me cause I was the only one from Cigar Live with a camera! :teacher:


HAHAHA!!! I know....unreal.....4 guys...1 camera.....lol


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Hopefully some of the Mass BOTL show up to the NUB event in RI. Looks like a blast.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats was a great time and finally getting to meet all you guys


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Nice pair on the card trick!!!


Yessir, a nice pair and nice ACE!!

Looks like a blast was had by all..and very cool shirt for the staff.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

nice pictures ,glad you guys had a good time


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like a blast!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll be bringing my camera tonight. there will be pics of Dozer tonight.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> I'll be bringing my camera tonight. there will be pics of Dozer tonight.


Just when I thought I was safe...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> I'll be bringing my camera tonight. there will be pics of Dozer tonight.


Good Deal!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Skipper-cl (May 6, 2008)

Man, I shouldda made this one.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet-
Love those nubs--oh yeah--The cigars are good too


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome pics guys. Looks like a rockin' good time!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Doggie that car is you all the way , I have to bring my camera next time no one got a pic of blondie getting beer out of the cooler lol
IT was a great time meeting mario,doogie,Dozer, sam Cant wait for the 24th in harrison


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice pic more pictures of the card trick asst. less mario...lol... really looks like a good time


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok The pics are Great, BUT WHO"S THE BLONDE????!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Rocky Rulz said:


> Ok The pics are Great, BUT WHO"S THE BLONDE????!


Bartender...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

jam said:


> Doggie that car is you all the way , I have to bring my camera next time no one got a *pic of blondie getting beer out of the cooler* lol
> IT was a great time meeting mario,doogie,Dozer, sam Cant wait for the 24th in harrison


I did try but she was either moving too fast or didn't give the right bend...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Skipper said:


> Man, I shouldda made this one.


HAHAHAHHAHAH!!!! You're nuts Skip! LOL


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

jam said:


> Doggie that car is you all the way , I have to bring my camera next time no one got a pic of blondie getting beer out of the cooler lol
> IT was a great time meeting mario,doogie,Dozer, sam Cant wait for the 24th in harrison


might have to go to the event tomorrow. didn't win the raffel today. I want that car.


----------



## ashton13 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey guys great pics, How do we get a Nub Shirts Is there a place to order them I can get off of you guys, We would love to promote your product. Thanks.


----------



## ashton13 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey guys great pics, How do we get a Nub Shirts Is there a place to order them I can get off of you guys, We would love to promote your product. Thanks.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

No the black is staff Only they were giving the white pnes away at the nub events but you can try http:\\www.nublive.com


----------



## ashton13 (Jan 19, 2008)

*no good*

I looked there and there was nothing. Is there anyone that knows where some of us guys can get the shirts or hats. I assume I can order them from a shop that makes these types of things. There is one around 
Me but I have to order 2 Dozen for them to make them. I will check around if not I will order them, all I have to do is bring a pic in to them. Thanks.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

On nub Live ask Sam Leccia if he dont know there not around


----------



## ashton13 (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks jam


----------

